

Google Wants to Take Your Caps Lock Away - billswift
http://gizmodo.com/5708638/google-wants-to-take-your-caps-lock-away

======
metageek
> _At the end, improving the quality of comments doesn't depend on the caps
> lock key._

It was a _joke._

